# Anyone know how many speakers are in a 2016 M235i without HK?



## mudig (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm having a hard time finding a straight answer.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe 12?


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

To add to @ard, if your speakers are wired directly from your radio, e.g. you have no external amp (e.g. do not have options P674, nor P676 (HK)) then you only have 6 speakers:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

M_Bimmer said:


> If your speakers are wired directly from your radio, e.g. you have no external amp (e.g. do not have options P674, nor P676 (HK)) then you only have 6 speakers:


Hmmm. No tweeters in that diagram..... (no idea, just commenting)

OP, run your vin and find out which audio option(s) you have


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

ard said:


> Hmmm. No tweeters in that diagram..... (no idea, just commenting)
> 
> OP, run your vin and find out which audio option(s) you have


Might be why OP is getting conflicting information......

[Edit: Oops..."not a straight answer" - which we just reinforced...]


----------

